# Amending lawn soil



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey all,
I bought a cheap electric mantis tiller and I've just used it like a dethatcher and it pulled up a ton of dead grass. I barely scraped the surface of the soil, but did use it a bit deeper where my soil was hard. The thing only cost $99 which is what I'd spend renting a dethatcher each year, so I hope this is a good investment.
Anyways...my question is that I'm going to amend the soil now. I'm going to buy compost (not sure if bags or by the yard), topsoil, and peat moss. What would be the proper mixture of these 3 for my soil, which is in decent shape according to my last soil test.

Thanks!

Dan in NH


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Compost and peat moss will decompose, topsoil won't. Use topsoil or sand for leveling. Use compost and peat moss for topdresssing. If you mix any of them with your present soil, you have to make sure the yard is graded properly when you're done. Changing the soil level too much could adversely impact your trees and bushes. Don't cover up root flares.


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

So I can't mix it all together? It's just going to be so time consuming to have to over this twice.

Thanks,
Dan


----------

